# Manderley/Haunted Hotel Invitations



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

So, the invites are finally ready to send out. We decided on the name, "The Manderley Hotel" (a nod to rebecca and Sleep No More). The theme is "Night of the Apparitions", which was one of Sleep No More's halloween week themes. Hotels and apparitions just seem to go together. I love red and black together, so they are used throughout the invitation and inserts. I also wanted to give the invitations a dated/30's/40's feel, so I used tans, yellows and dark reds to give it that vintage feeling. I love "extras" to look through, so I added the a directions insert and an insert to mention the costume contest. After all my research on invitations, I couldn't help myself, and I made up a Hotel Manderley scratch off ticket (took forever to make) but worth it.

Envelope: All sizes | envelope | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Front: All sizes | front card | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Inside: All sizes | inside card | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Costume Insert: All sizes | costumes | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Directions insert: All sizes | directions | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Ticket: All sizes | ticket | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Handfulofrubies (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not all that familiar with the boards yet, but I can't understand why it won't let me add images to the first post, or why I can't edit it. I hope these photos show up in post.














































i see my mistake, why can I not delete my posts to fix the problem


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If we click on the purple header in each box, we can see the photos. You did some really nice work with your invites and inserts, especially with capturing a vintage look.

As for editing, I believe you need at least 10 posts before the editing function unlocks for you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those invitations are outrageous! You did a fantastic job and I love the "blood splatter" and the vintage look of them. I am clapping and standing...very, very impressive! I predict a grand turnout, people would be mad to miss such an incredible party!

P.S. You are my 5,000th post! Ta Da!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent job with these. So much work in the design and I love the idea of the scratch tickets.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your work is above and beyond the ordinary! Those are smashing great!


----------

